
Yahoo Search Engine Submission Link Directs to Bing Webmaster Tools - Fjolsvith
https://search.yahoo.com/info/submit.html
======
detaro
Yahoo Search is just a frontend to Bing nowadays (and has been for quite a
while). Yahoo gave MS their search tech, they integrated it into Bing and now
both use it under different labels.

So it makes total sense that it links there.

